

Ask HN: What do you guys think about my final year project? - damniatx

I have been developing a system for about four months, where the main idea is to replace conventional attendance system. It is a Client–server system.<p>Manager will use website to access all the employee's data. and The employee's will use smartphone to access their own data. and as add on for that, the system will have private social network, where check-in, check-out status will automatically posted to private social network and also basic status sharing.<p>If requested by the manager/admin, the system will also monitor employee's location after they checked in. it also will remind employee and manager if employee's located outside office location.<p>Manager benefit<p>-The system generates monthly reports on attendance progress of a employee for particular month.<p>-To provide institution and organization an employees location tracking.<p>-To replace punch card, ID badges, and fingerprints scans attendance system.<p>Employee benefit
-Access to their own performance data. 
-Share status to private social network. (Like facebook but limited only for organisation).<p>How do manager use this system ?<p>It is a simple five step process<p>1. Sign up your organisation on the website.<p>2. Request authentication code in one click.<p>3. Share authentication code with your employees.<p>4. Ask your employee to download client side application and register with authentication code.<p>5. Start monitoring your employee's performance.<p>What do you guys think ?, is there any prospect for this ?
Any suggestions ?<p>Thank you for reading.
======
marccantwell
I think this is a great idea. I would recommend going out to a few
universities or larger employers, nearly every law firm or Fortune 500 office
in any city, and getting their feedback. You will want to talk to facilities
managers, though most outsource this function. You could also contact facility
management companies like IBM. They have a large group that does work in this
area, worth investigating. You could also contact any of your local government
officials to get them to put you in touch with the right people. Getting the
feedback of potential customers is going to give you the best information to
scope the project. Another suggestion is to peel back all the unnecessary
layers and features. Just think of the core value proposition after you chat
with potential users and make sure you are really working toward MVP. You
should be constantly putting features on the backlog until you get to a beta
product. Good luck!

